# Fp Quattro Or Prince???



## PINAMAN83 (Jan 18, 2011)

I Just Finished Buying An Fp Quattro And It's A Beautiful Bike But I Kinda Regret It Because I Could Have Also Bought A 2010 Prince Black On Black Frameset For The Same Price As The Quattro (the Quattro Is A Complete Bike With Full Ultegra). The Place Where I Bought It Is Willing To Take It Back Due To The Fact That I Haven't Used It And Exchange It For The Prince Frameset. What Should I Do???


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I can't tell you do do, but I'd do what's in my heart. If it were me, and I was having second thoughts, I'd return it to get what I wanted rather than regret it and think "I should have done this" later on when it's too late.

You have to do what's in your heart...and what your pocketbook can afford.


----------



## spas (Jul 15, 2009)

That is the best advice anyone can give! I was in the exact same spot you are in last year. I just purchased a 09 Prince in late Oct 09. In Dec the new Dogma arrived. My LBS was good enough to swap out frames and I am glad I did!


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Take it back and buy a Dogma. I'm sure the shop will be FINE with that......


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Some of the similarities and differences between top Pinarellos are covered here:

http://road.cc/node/29513. Scroll down to the Pina section.


----------

